
Have you cut sugar out of your diet? How? - omosubi
I&#x27;d like to cut sugar out of my diet. Today I ate at least 150g and the daily recommended amount is 36g for men and 25g for women. I&#x27;ve gone a week or two without eating anything with added sugar, but I invariably return to it. Have you figured out a way to stay away aside from just having more willpower? I&#x27;d appreciate any tricks you have
======
pizzicato
Rather than going cold turkey, a more sustainable way would be to find a good
replacement for sugary foods. Every time you feel like snacking on something
sweet, choose a healthier option like nuts instead.

In the early stages, it can also help to have "cheat days" for every sugar-
free period. It's more a marathon than a race, and it's important to take
regular breaks as needed.

